# Tires



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi all. New guy here. Have a HS55 and needs tires. I have gone through all the Honda stuff, read all the posts, And still dont see any Carlisle tire sizes that will fit ?? Guessing this machine has original tires. 14.5/70-6, side says 4# of air. Is there any tire that will positively fit, even if I need to run tubes. Thanks.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

SwampCat said:


> Hi all. New guy here. Have a HS55 and needs tires. I have gone through all the Honda stuff, read all the posts, And still dont see any Carlisle tire sizes that will fit ?? Guessing this machine has original tires. 14.5/70-6, side says 4# of air. Is there any tire that will positively fit, even if I need to run tubes. Thanks.


I have Carlisle Xtracs on my HS55. Fit perfectly and imho are better than stock design.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...hats-my-hs55-hs55k2-worth.html?highlight=HS55

Pics here


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Try looking under gocart tire sizes. That is a popular size for them. They make some very nice off road tires that will be good for a snowblower. I have a pair of of Sun brand tires in that size and they look similar to the xtrac.


----------



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

bosco659 said:


> I have Carlisle Xtracs on my HS55. Fit perfectly and imho are better than stock design.


What size ? Did you use the stock wheel ? Tubes or not ? Thanks, for any help.


----------



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

bosco659 said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...hats-my-hs55-hs55k2-worth.html?highlight=HS55
> 
> Pics here


I see in the pictures the exact tire I need, BUT, I have no idea what size they are.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hs55 tires*

Honda 2 Stage Snowblower Wheels 42751 V41 003 HS70 HS80 HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 | eBay


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't have the machine at home right now to look at the tires but I had a look at the pics and determined that they are either 13 x 5.00 x 6 or 15 x 5.00 x 6. If I get a chance I will check tomorrow and post the exact tire. If you measure the diameter of the stock tire, these were marginally larger than stock (but no issues with that). 

Looks like I did not install tubes (did this several years ago). Very easy to install because of the split rim design. You will need to recycle the sealing ring between the two rim halves if you want yo go tubeless. 

I have or had these tires on many of my snowblowers over the years and have zero regrets.


----------



## SwampCat (Feb 21, 2015)

bosco659 said:


> I don't have the machine at home right now to look at the tires but I had a look at the pics and determined that they are either 13 x 5.00 x 6 or 15 x 5.00 x 6. If I get a chance I will check tomorrow and post the exact tire. If you measure the diameter of the stock tire, these were marginally larger than stock (but no issues with that).
> 
> Looks like I did not install tubes (did this several years ago). Very easy to install because of the split rim design. You will need to recycle the sealing ring between the two rim halves if you want yo go tubeless.
> 
> I have or had these tires on many of my snowblowers over the years and have zero regrets.


Might you have looked at the tire size ? Thanks.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

SwampCat said:


> Might you have looked at the tire size ? Thanks.


Not yet sorry.


----------

